# Crusty neuter site?



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Was taking a peek at Finley's two incision sites from his surgery last Friday to see how they're looking. The hernia site looks okay, but his neuter site is looking a bit crusty. Not overly red, so not sure if this is normal or I should be worried about an infection and take him to the vet?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

It doesn't look too bad to me. if it were me , I would just keep watching it to make sure it heals up good. He's not licking at it, is he ? if you saw some yellowish discharge , I would think infection... but, to me it does look alittle red, alittle bit raw, and alittle crusty like you said , but, I think it will heal up fine. I would watch it for and see how it looks. if it gets worse, then def. call to have them look at it.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

He's been good about leaving it alone thankfully, barely pays any attention to it. It is a bit red and raw but I assume that's because it's still fairly new, just done three days ago. It's the crustiness that I was concerned about, especially since the hernia incision looks so much cleaner.


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

It looks like a normally healing incision to me. In my experience, there is often a spot that gets a bit scabby like that. As Elaina said, just keep watching it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Okay awesome, thank you


----------



## Momo (Nov 9, 2015)

Mine just got neutered in November and his did get a bit scabby before it got better. After a while it fell off and was basically healed up.


----------



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

Ponta healed up fine according to the vet but there were still some crusty bits a week later. The vet said it's some kind of glue they used, and it will fall off. That could be adding to the crustiness too. 

Anyways, as long as he seems fine and it's not too red, I'm sure he'll heal up well. 

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks all...this site is saving me so many embarrassing over-protective worrisome Chi mom visits to the vet! Lol.


----------

